
Show HN: WalkBack, hotkeys for multi-column scrolling in Tweetdeck (Chrome ext.) - spenvo
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/walkback-for-tweetdeck/bfnncncfclhkbhgndhncdmdpngipmhef
======
spenvo
This was my first extension, done in a night a couple of years ago. Thought it
was too simple to share, but here I am years later using it every day, so I've
updated it and want people to know about it.

